# BLDC Motors with water cooling system, for cars, boat- Bestseller price



## evc-motors.eu (Feb 16, 2014)

hi
If you need any motors to conversion, please check my BLDC offer.
Our motors is Europe product . 100% manufacturer in Poland.
We propose the motor with controller or without.

www.evc-motors.eu/sklep/index


my mail

[email protected]


----------



## evc-motors.eu (Feb 16, 2014)

evc-motors.eu said:


> hi
> If you need any motors to conversion, please check my BLDC offer.
> Our motors is Europe product . 100% manufacturer in Poland.
> We propose the motor with controller or without.
> ...




BLDC 50kW motors before assemble with Ford gearbox.


----------



## evc-motors.eu (Feb 16, 2014)

BLDC Motor 50kW drawing. . Motor weight below 30kg, the small dimensions compared to the power












Dimensions of the mounting holes are correlated with the standard LEMCO, soo 
if you need to change the brush motor on the BLDC motor- Now you can do it quickly and easily.


----------



## DMA (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi there Robert,

Do you still make these motors? The link you posted now goes to a 404.

Many thanks,

Duncan.


----------



## evc-motors.eu (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi
sorry for very late reply. 
Robert has left our team and it has been forgotten to replay posts.
We are still manufacturing the BLDC motors as well up to 120kW power (for buses and trucks).
We have very important project now ( www.jet-pad.com ) and we keep focus on this. If You are interested in BLDC motors - just tell me what You need.

Best regards
Przemo
[email protected]


----------

